# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  prosze o interpretacje wyników

## Karinrin

Witam, jestem w 9tyg ciąży, podczas rutynowych badań zleconych przez mojego lekarza znajdowało się również TSH. Wynik wyszedł niezadowalający, gdyż moje TSH wyniosło 4.18, gdzie norma wynosi (0,27-4,20), jednak w czasie ciąży nie powinno ono przekraczać około 2,5. 
Dodatkowo wykonano badania na ft3, ft4, anty-TPO, anty-TG
ft3 - 3,38 (2,00-4,40)
ft4 - 1,24 (0,93-1,70)
anty-TPO - 9 (0-34)
anty-Tg -13,06 (0 - 115)
Zostałam skierowana do endokrynologa, gdzie miałam wykonane usg tarczycy, które niczego nie wykazało. Tarczyca jest odpowiednich rozmiarów, brak jakichkolwiek guzków czy zmian, jednym słowem - tarczyca idealna. Jednak lekarz nadal kazał przyjmować mi tabletki - Euthyrox (które biorę od 3tyg.).
Dzisiaj wykonałam ponownie badanie TSH, wynik wyszedł 2,07 gdzie norma wynosi <0,27-4,20>
Czy powinnam dalej przyjmować leki ? (od endokrynologa dowiedziałam się również, że przez te 3 tygodnie leki przyjmowałam nieodpowiednio więc wchłonąć się mogła jedynie minimalna dawka).

Czy możliwe są takie skoki w wynikach? Czy istnieje możliwość, że pierwsze wyniki są błędne? 
Podkręślę, że nigdy nie miałam żadnych problemów z tarczycą, w mojej rodzinie nikt ich nie miał.

Dziękuję z góry za pomoc! Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie  :Smile:

----------

